# cl's etc Nr Princes Risborough ?



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi,
We are travelling to a dog show in Princes Risborough on 7th June. We will have to get there early on the saturday so have decided to travel on Friday 6th june. So need to find a CL for Friday night as we can not camp till Saturday. Is anyone out there local to this area that may know of a close site as i've never been that way before. Thanks.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/buckinghamshire/karmafarm.htm

Not too far away


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Just a thought, which way are you traveling.

If you are going south down the M40 you could come off on the A418 Aylesbury Road.

As you come off that junction you travel through Tiddington. There is a Caravan sales area on the right as you enter Tiddington. As you go through Tiddington there is a pub on the left, it has parking area right on the side of the road.

Maybe they would let you park overnight? Or even the garage next door, you could park between the two businesses there is room.

After Tiddington is Thame, go through Thame and turn left after the large town centre open carpark and that is the Princess Risborough Road.


----------



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for your reply, i will certainly try the campsite. I've "googled" the postcode and it's directing M40 exit Junc 5 Stokenchurch/W Wycombe


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

This is not far from Princess Risborough.

I can probably find more given time, I'm at work now.

Thame, Princess Risborough, Stokenchurch, Testworth, Postcombe, West Wycombe. All in general area.

I use to live near Tidington/Waterstock, so know this area, spent time riding motorbikes all around these places. Parent use to breed German Shepherds, was brought up living in kennels.

If no one else comes up with suggestions I will find more later.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There's CS in Moreton, just outside Thame - very good facilities & quiet. Check the MHF database - it's called The Dairy.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Years ago around 1972ish I went to the pub in Morton, very small, the bar upstairs and the landlord went to the cellar to get your pint.

Wonder if it is still there?


You can get off the M40 at Milton Common coming from the M25 end, this road leads to Morton. Think its Jnt 6 M40 

Heading south from Birmingham you come off on A418 towards Thame. That's after the Bicester junction.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I live just down the road and no idea than the man in the moon of sites in this area. Sorry to be such a big disappointment although not a surprising one.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> Years ago around 1972ish I went to the pub in Morton, very small, the bar upstairs and the landlord went to the cellar to get your pint.
> 
> Wonder if it is still there?


no pub there now, just a few very nice houses :?


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

[/quote]

no pub there now, just a few very nice houses :?[/quote]

I guess there are no longer disco's at Rycotewood College now either?  

I wonder if I'm still baned?


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.little-acre.co.uk/
Tetsworth.
OX9 7AT
Just off M40, this is the Princess Risborough turn off M40 Nr Postcombe.

Great Milton
Coombe Farm
01844 279718
OX44 7NZ
Just off M40 this is M40 exit to Thame/Morton. Left of this slip road takes you to Great Milton.


----------

